

Ask HN: How to get involved in projects, or how to start your own.  - kzisme

Hello HN, I&#x27;m currently studying  software development and I have a decent time grasp on Python and C++ currently. The only issue is how to improve more.  I&#x27;m still new to programming, and I&#x27;m looking for suggestions on beginner projects or things I can do myself or with others to learn.
======
sigvef
Getting into the game jam scene is a great way to find projects to work on. A
game jam is a short game prototype festival/hackathon where developers and
artists get together to create simple games. Game jam projects are usually
fun, creative, have tangible objectives and short time frames, which makes it
easy to see projects to completion.

Just this weekend, a 48-hour game jam called Bacon Game Jam was held - you can
see the games made during that game here:
[https://bacongamejam.org/jams/bacongamejam-07/games/](https://bacongamejam.org/jams/bacongamejam-07/games/)
, or drop by at #bacongamejam @ Freenode on IRC to say hi!

You can also find general info about game jams here:
[http://www.gamejamcentral.com/](http://www.gamejamcentral.com/) .

------
dzink
Look through GitHub for repos you might find compelling and go to
hackathons/Startup Weekend events where you can join people in person.
Programming is tough to get used to, so pick a problem you are really
passionate about and tackle it - your interest in the problem will carry you
through the tough parts.

If you have an idea for a project and need feedback or teammates, you can post
it on DoerHub.com (it has a lot of university student-led projects with
subject matter experts in different areas and people are open to
helping/mentoring you when they see you are passionate about learning their
craft).

------
fvt
Find a goal you love or care about and either find a project that shares the
same vision as yours, or just create the project from scratch and lead it.

Open sourcing your work is an important part of learning as people will
eventually send you pull-requests or report issues to you.

Pairing is one of the best way to get up to speed. Joining a company that
believes in pair-programming is important, but you might also want to find a
pair for yourself (and open source projects could provide you this
opportunity).

------
sideproject
Would love for you to check out my project - sideprojectors.com

[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

plenty of interesting projects to pick up or find someone to work with.

I believe the best way is to create something that you're interested in!

------
tanmaydesai89
Join a startup either as an intern or as an employee. Trust me.

